# Sharpness



## My Freemasonry (Apr 25, 2011)

These past few days my mind has been working overtime trying to come up with an answer to the uplifting of Masonry. One word comes to mind SHARPNESS. The dictionary defines sharpness as, having a fine edge, abrupt, clearly defined; distinct, clever, vigllant, active. Professionals have to stay sharp, so they practice, train and work hard to hone their skills. It’s an on going process, it never ends if you want to stay on top.

Masonry is the same; if you don’t stay active you will lose your edge and become dull. In order to keep that in line with the goals to uplift Masonry to a new level, I ask you to remember or go back to your readings. Read the section where the secretary gives you instructions and asks questions in the preparation room before entering the lodge for the first time. The instructions and questions asked are a foundation in Masonry.

Yes any undertaking leads to all beginnings. We have to go back to our beginning in Masonry to hone our skills and get that sharpness back. Going back you begin to find the little things forgotten and goals beginning to look clearer.

When you began this undertaking to be part of Prince Hall Masonry, you had a desire, a hunger to attain knowledge, be a better man and belong. Now that you belong you have to display yourself as one, not by your talk but by your actions. It’s easy to say you’re a Mason, wear emblems, and act as if every word from your mouth is secret. True Masons are on display each and everyday, at work, play, home, communities and church. We are the example to our youth, the leaders of this countries future.

People will know your sharpness in the daily course of your life. How you help the needy, sick, hungry, lost and I can go on. I would like to give an example that happen to me last week. There was a job opening at my place of business to be the overall supervisor in the store. I knew one of the girls that was going to be interviewed as I was. This girl had a large family, trying to buy a house and get financially stable. In order to qualify she had to have a full time job. When the main store manger was finished with my interview she asked was there anything I wanted to say. I told her that if I had a vote as to who would get the position I would select this other person. I told her why and that I meant it. The manger told me that in all her years she had been doing interviews never had anyone who was being interviewed recommended one of the other persons. She then asked me was I a Mason and I said yes, she had thought so, since her dad had been the Grand Master at one time for the state of South Dakota. She remembered all the great things Masonry had done as she grew up watching her father. The girl got the job and I felt so blessed to have had that opportunity to help those I swore to as a mason.

I tell you that story not to shine but to let you know that as we sharpen our skills, minds and actions Masonry will be uplifted and we will reach our goals.

I ask you to join with me and help to clean up our act and lodges, set examples in our family lives, communities, jobs, and everywhere we we’re at. We should never forget that masons and our lodges belong to the communities. Let our actions speak for us, so that our communities will help in the uplifting of Masonry also. Let us maintain our SHARPNESS.

Again from a brother who loves Prince Hall Masonry and has a vision. WE NEED TO BE ONE.


Source: Bro. Richard Vega, PM


----------

